# KARK,KTHV (Little Rock) Newscasts going HD



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

this is slightly old news but still great news

http://www.todaysthv.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=116851&catid=2

http://arkansasmatters.com/search-fulltext?nxd_id=349355


----------

